# Vehicle Requirements CV



## Devin123 (Oct 11, 2018)

Maybe someone can help me with my issue seeing as how it is impossible to get in contact with Uber in any way shape or form. My vehicle is a 2012 Ram 3500 flatbed which means it has a commercial vin. The app allowed me to upload all the documents needed and it seems as though everything is good to go but I keep getting a message before I can go online that says "add or select a vehicle eligible in this city" and it will not let me proceed with my selection of the truck above. Now based on the requirements they have posted on their website my vehicle meets the criteria. What could be the issue?


15-year-old vehicle or newer
4-door vehicle
Good condition with no cosmetic damage
No commercial branding
*Registration*
Uber accepts both official and temporary registration documents. The vehicle does not need to be registered in your name to qualify; however, it does need to be registered in the state of Colorado.

*Insurance*
All partners must maintain their own insurance policy in accordance with state and local laws. In addition, Uber maintains automobile liability insurance on behalf of all U.S. partners.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Wait, what type of Ubering are you going to do with it?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Can you make a profit driving that truck when you'll be getting paid $0.79 per mile before expenses?


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

You had me rolling. Im sorry man, this is great. One of your revs is probably enough to run my old Prius for an hour. You know if you close the back you could definitely qualify for uber pool. Just load them in the back and your on your way to making some real money. I'm sure that uber sees the benefit of having the monster bed to be used as a carpool or maybe uber catering/eats.


----------



## Devin123 (Oct 11, 2018)

This is just a side gig. I write off all my fuel come tax time and this is just to keep me out of the house during slow times. I don't like sitting around doing nothing and I expect to break even and keep my hands busy. My brother has been doing the food delivery and making a decent amount to be worth the time. His truck is identical but with a pickup bed instead.

In case anyone was wondering I get 22-24 mpg unloaded and just for the cringe... I have an 86 gallon diesel tank


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Devin123 said:


> I get 22-24 mpg unloaded and just for the cringe... I have an 86 gallon diesel tank


In your wet Dreams. LOL.
You are lucky to get 18 mpg with that Hog.
Good Luck with this, anyways.
If someone picks me up with this Truck taking my GF to a romantic Dinner, I guess I'll cancel and order a Lyft next.

Nothing personal.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

1 ton trucks with DRW wheels are always rated at or over 10,001 pounds GVWR. Check the FMVSS plate inside the door, but I'm 100% sure that this dually is going to be at or over 10,0001 pounds.
They're doing you a huge favor by not allowing the truck. If they did allow it, you would be subject to FMCSR regulations, be required to keep a logbook, get a fed-med card, register with the US DOT, etc. Most states require this as well as soon as you do the first thing commercially (any use of the vehicle in exchange for money) and the definition of "interstate commerce" is VERY flexible. Like, picking passengers up at the airport could be considered interstate commerce. Get a half decent older used car, fix it up, and use that instead. 

You probably should be doing all of that already, judging from what you have loaded onto the back - just FYI.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

It took a while, but now I am convinced beyond all doubt that some people create threads in this group just to prove how stupid they are.

What kind of idiot do you have to be to think that Uber would approve a flat bed truck on their platform? Because it has 4 doors?

Right. You really are a special kind of idiot.

But I'll be the one who gets sanctioned by this forum for responding to this idiocy.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

VictorD said:


> It took a while, but now I am convinced beyond all doubt that some people create threads in this group just to prove how stupid they are.
> 
> What kind of idiot do you have to be to think that Uber would approve a flat bed truck on their platform? Because it has 4 doors?
> 
> ...


Clearly in one market they approve pick ups but will not if they have BedRyder seats. Click HERE.

Just sayin'....


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

They won't approve pickups that don't have a pickup BOX. The VIN# on that 3500 is going to both show that it's over 10K gross and that it's a chassis cab delivered with no box. No way on earth they would approve that. 

No reason why a pickup with a pickup BOX and under 10K pounds wouldn't be approved, unless the local authorities specifically ban it.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

According to uber website your vehicle isn't valid, doesn't meet the requirements, clearly says


No vans, box trucks, or similar vehicles

https://www.uber.com/drive/denver/vehicle-requirements/


----------

